# carfax please!!



## KwlAznKid (Nov 22, 2004)

hey guys
please run a carfax for me
vin number

WBSBL93453JR20619

thanks a lot

post here or e-mail to
[email protected]

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why not get it yourself? It is not that exepensive and you get some guarantees if YOU run teh CarFax then buy the car.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Why not get it yourself? It is not that exepensive and you get some guarantees if YOU run teh CarFax then buy the car.


 $19 for one VIN, $25 for unlimited VIN's. It's cheap insurance.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

And if you can't afford the CarFax, how are you going to afford the car?


----------



## akferdinand (Mar 24, 2004)

Since its establishment as an independent company in 1986, CARFAX has collected the largest vehicle history database in North America. This database currently includes over 3 billion records from thousands of public and private sources.

A CARFAX Vehicle History Report is based only on information supplied to CARFAX. Other information about this vehicle, including problems, may not have been reported to CARFAX. Use this report as one important tool, along with a vehicle inspection and test drive, to make a better decision about your next used car.

Good News -- Vehicle qualifies for the CARFAX Buyback Guarantee! No severe problems (major accidents, fire, flood damage, major odometer problems or lemon history) were ever reported by a Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) for this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619). If you find that any of these severe problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back.

You must register at www.CARFAX.com to activate this free guarantee!

CARFAX Talking CarTM 
The story of this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619) according to our interpretation of the information reported to CARFAX: 
This coupe has had 1 owner in Texas. The first title for this coupe was reported to CARFAX by a Texas DMV in 2003. 
It has had no minor or moderate accidents reported to CARFAX. 
It has had no DMV-reported total loss events, like a major accident, fire or flood. 
It has not been reported by a DMV as having an Exceeds Mechanical Limits or Not Actual Mileage title. 
It has a consistent mileage history with no indication of an odometer rollback. 
It was not reported by a DMV as a Manufacturer Buyback (LEMON). 
CARFAX estimates it has 22 months or 49,995 miles remaining on the basic warranty. 
Go to the Detailed Vehicle History for the complete history and a glossary of terms.

Report Summary 
1. ACCIDENT CHECK

Total Loss Check No Severe Accidents Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee! 
Other Accident Indicators No Accident Indicators Reported 
2. MILEAGE ACCURACY CHECK

Truth-In-Mileage Check No Odometer Problems Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee! 
Odometer Rollback Check No Potential Odometer Rollback Found 
Mileage Consistency Check No Inconsistent Odometer Reading Found 
3. LEMON CHECK® 
No Mfr. Buyback Reported by a DMV - Buyback Guarantee! 
4. OWNERSHIP CHECK

Number of Owners 1 Estimated Owner(s) 
Type of Owners Checked 8 Types of Vehicle Registrations 
5. RECALL CHECK 
BMW Does Not Report Recalls to CARFAX 
6. WARRANTY CHECK 
An Estimated 22 Months or 49,995 Miles Remaining on the Basic Warranty. Interested in an Extended Warranty? 
DETAILED VEHICLE HISTORY 3 HISTORY RECORDS REPORTED 
Tell us what you know about this vehicle

Year/Make/Model: 2003 BMW M3

Body Style: COUPE 
Engine: 3.2L V6 PFI DOHC 24V 
Fuel: GASOLINE 
Driveline: REAR WHEEL DRIVE 
Manufactured in: GERMANY 
Safety Equipment: 4 wheel ABS, Running Lights Optional, Dual air bags front and sides/active (manual) belts with automatic passenger sensor

Standard Equipment: Power Windows, Power Steering, Air Conditioning, AM / FM CD, Power Brakes, Tilt Wheel, 6-digit Odometer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Still looking for the perfect BMW M3? Check out a list of them in your area.

FREE to you from CARFAX. With the CARFAX Vehicle History Report, you get all this additional information to help you make the right decision when buying or selling a used car or truck.

How safe and reliable is this 2003 BMW M3? 
Find out with the CARFAX Safety & Reliability Report.

Looking for other 2003 BMW M3 vehicles like this one in your area? 
Get a complete, up-to-date list of CARFAX Hot Listings

What are other CARFAX customers saying about this 2003 BMW M3? 
Share what you know about this vehicle - Add a CARFAX Customer Rating & Comment.

Helping your teen learn to drive? 
Get safe teen driving tips and information with the CARFAX Safe Teen Drivers Program.

Total Loss Check:

GOOD NEWS! No severe damage events were ever reported by a DMV for this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619). If you find that any of the following severe problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Salvage Title Loss Due To Fire Title 
Junk Title Flood Damage Title 
Rebuilt/Reconstructed Title Hail Damage Title 
Dismantled Title Canadian Total Loss

Other Accident Indicators:

This 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619) had no accident indicators reported to CARFAX from its sources. This section checks for accidents and/or related damage reported from many public and private sources. Not all accidents are reported to CARFAX. A vehicle inspection completed by your dealer or professional mechanic is recommended.

No Salvage Auction Record Reported No Crash Test Vehicle Record Reported 
No Fire Damage Record Reported No Airbag Deployment Record Reported 
No Police Accident Record Reported No Damage Disclosure Record Reported

CARFAX depends on public and private sources for its accident data. Each one of these sources has different processing times. CARFAX can only report what is in our database on 24.Feb.2005 19:04:44. New data will result in a change to this report. 
Not all accidents are reported to the Police. Tell us if you know of other fender benders, accidents or damage.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Truth-In-Mileage Check:

GOOD NEWS! No major odometer problems were ever reported by a DMV under the Truth-In-Mileage Act for this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619). If you find that any of the following odometer problems were reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Not Actual Mileage Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses mileage fraud or a broken odometer. 
Exceeds Mechanical Limits Title - issued by DMV when the owner discloses an odometer rollover.

Odometer Rollback Check:

CARFAX found no odometer rollbacks for this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619). Rollbacks reported in this section originate from readings collected by a DMV or other verifiable source.

Mileage Consistency Check:

CARFAX found no inconsistent odometer readings in the mileage history of this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619).

Date: Mileage: 
01/24/2003 5

Do you know this vehicle's current mileage? Tell us and help protect others from mileage fraud.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

GOOD NEWS! No manufacturer buyback was ever reported by a DMV for this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619). If you find that a manufacturer buyback was reported by a DMV and not included in this report, CARFAX will buy this vehicle back. You must register to activate this free guarantee!

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

Ownership History:

CARFAX estimates that this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619) had 1 owner(s). CARFAX analyzed this vehicle's title history and other supporting events to identify potential ownership transfers. In compliance with the U.S. privacy laws, CARFAX does not collect or report owner names or addresses.

Estimated Owners: Date: Location: 
1st owner 01/24/2003 Texas

CARFAX AdvisorTM 
The cost of ownership varies by vehicle. Go to Edmunds.com to check the recommended service schedule and estimated costs for this vehicle.

Types of Owners:

This 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619) was originally registered as a Personal Vehicle.

Personal Use Registration Reported No Fleet Registration Reported 
No Lease Registration Reported No Commercial Registration Reported 
No Rental Registration Reported No Non-Profit Registration Reported 
No Taxi Registration Reported No Built to Non U.S. Standards Record Reported

Do you have information about how this vehicle was used or driven? Tell us what you know.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

BMW does not report recall information for specific vehicles to CARFAX. 
Go to the CARFAX SAFETY & RELIABILITY REPORT for recalls issued by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration for the 2003 BMW M3. You can also contact an authorized dealership or BMW at 1-800-334-4269 to find out if this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619) still has recalls that require repair.

Register FREE Guarantee | CARFAX Help Center

For your convenience, CARFAX has estimated the remaining original manufacturer warranty coverage based on information reported to us on this 2003 BMW M3 (WBSBL93453JR20619). Please confirm remaining factory warranty and extended warranty options with your dealer. Interested in an extended warranty?

Estimated start date of warranty: 12/19/2002 
Last reading reported on 01/24/2003: 5 miles Recalculate with current mileage 
Today's Date: February 24, 2005

Type of Coverage: Original Warranty: Estimated Remaining Coverage: 
Basic 48 months or 50,000 miles 22 months or 49,995 miles 
Drivetrain 48 months or 50,000 miles 22 months or 49,995 miles 
Emissions 24 months or 24,000 miles Coverage expired 
Corrosion 72 months or unlimited mileage 46 months or unlimited mileage 
Transferable Transferable at no cost Same 
Roadside Assistance 48 months or 50,000 miles 22 months or 49,995 miles 
Safety Belt & Inflatable Restraint No data reported to CARFAX 
Specific Components 96 months or 80,000 miles 70 months or 79,995 miles 
Notes: Manufacturer covers emissions components under basic warranty. Emissions coverage may vary by state. Refer to owners manual for specific details. Transferable: no cost, unlimited owners covered. Corrosion coverage may require a once a year inspection. Full maintenance is standard for 4 years or 45,000 miles.


----------

